# Tại sao nên đi du học Nhật Bản – Catiedu



## PNHan111 (8 Tháng chín 2021)

*Tại sao nên đi du học Nhật Bản – Catiedu*​*Nội Dung Chính*​*1. Đất nước phát triển cùng với vẻ đẹp truyền thống mà không nơi đâu có được.
2. Nền ẩm thực nổi tiếng cả thế giới
3. Danh lam thắng cảnh độc đáo hấp dẫn sinh viên quốc tế*
Nhật Bản – thiên đường du lịch hàng đầu của khu vực châu Á và trong những năm gần đây, du lịch Nhật Bản đã tạo nên một sức hút đặc biệt đối với khách du học sinh tới từ Việt Nam*.* Du học xứ phù tang vừa là cơ hội để bạn học tập vừa chiêm bái cảnh quan và trải nghiệm những nét thú vị độc đáo văn hóa Nhật Bản cùng với nền giáo dục thuộc top đầu thế giới đã khiến Nhật Bản trở thành tâm điểm sự chú ý của sinh viên quốc tế đến du học tại nước này. Những lý do nào khiến Nhật Bản thu hút được nhiều sinh viên Việt Nam đến như vậy? Cùng Catiedu khám phá nhé!





*1. Đất nước phát triển cùng với vẻ đẹp truyền thống mà không nơi đâu có được.*
Nhật Bản quốc gia phát triển vô cùng hiện đại nhưng người Nhật vẫn giữ gìn nền văn hóa, lịch sử truyền thống từ bao đời nay. Còn gì hơn khi vừa học tập vừa trải nghiệm những lễ hội hoành tráng, những ngôi đền linh thiêng và lâu đài cổ kính. Ngoài ra, người Nhật còn biết quảng bá hình ảnh biểu tượng văn hóa của đất nước như hoa anh đào, núi Phú Sĩ, Samurai,…
Cách sống của con người nhật khá đơn giản họ yêu thích những nét đẹp truyền thống, yêu những thứ thuộc về tự nhiên. Cuộc sống hàng ngày của người Nhật gọn gàng, ngăn nắp dường như tất cả mọi việc đã được sắp đặt sẵn. Ý thức, tinh thần trách nhiệm và cả tình cảm giữa con người với nhau tại Nhật được đề cao. Lối sống của người nhật đã khiến cho rất nhiều các bạn trẻ Việt Nam ngưỡng mộ. Du học sinh đến nơi đây học tập vừa có thể học tập, cùng hòa chung với nhịp sống con người nơi đây thực sự là một trải nghiệm quý giá.
Sự giao thoa giữa văn hóa hiện đại và truyền thống đã tạo nên nét đẹp đặc trưng trong văn hóa của con người Nhật Bản. Để giải thích điều này, có ý kiến cho rằng do đất nước Nhật Bản được bao quanh là biển đảo và chưa hề có cuộc chiến tranh xâm lược nào nên đã tạo cho xã hội một sự thống nhất về văn hóa. Bên cạnh đó cũng có ý kiến khác lại cho rằng chính điều kiện thiên nhiên khắc nghiệt với nhiều thiên tai như động đất, sóng thần… đã tạo ra một ý chí, nghị lực kiên cường và trên hết là tinh thần đoàn kết chống lại thiên tai của người Nhật.
Văn hóa trà đạo, trang phục truyền thống Kimono, rượu Sake, văn hóa giao tiếp, lễ nghi và phong tục tập quán,…của đất nước xứ sở hoa anh đào không thể bỏ qua khi đến du học tại đây.
*2. Nền ẩm thực nổi tiếng cả thế giới.*
Nhật Bản được toàn thế giới biết đến không chỉ là một cường quốc kinh tế mà còn bởi những đức tính đáng quý của con người nơi đây. Bên cạnh đó, văn hóa ẩm thực cũng là một nét đẹp trong truyền thống của họ. Ẩm thực Nhật Bản nổi tiếng trên thế giới bởi sự độc đáo trong hương vị, món ăn Nhật thường thanh tao, nhẹ nhàng và phù hợp với thiên nhiên từng mùa.




Đừng bỏ lỡ những trải nghiệm về ẩm thực trong chuyến du học Nhật Bản của bạn nhé! Ẩm thực của người Nhật là tinh hoa của sự chăm chút và tỉ mỉ, được xem là một nét tiêu biểu của xứ sở mặt trời mọc. Mỗi món ăn được chế biến rất công phu. Hơn nữa, ẩm thực Nhật Bản được trang trí rất cầu kỳ và đẹp mắt.
Ẩm thực là một phần quan trọng đối với cuộc sống thường ngày của người Nhật nên có rất nhiều món ăn tinh tế, đẹp mắt được tạo ra. Nhìn chung, khi thưởng thức bữa ăn ở xứ sở hoa anh đào là du học sinh đang thưởng thức bằng mắt lẫn miệng. Một bữa tiệc mỹ vị sẽ hiện ra trước mắt bạn nếu vào các nhà hàng cao cấp. Các món ăn du học sinh nên thử khi du lich tại Nhật Bản là sushi, mì Ramen, mì Udon, bạch tuộc nướng,…
*3. Danh lam thắng cảnh độc đáo hấp dẫn sinh viên quốc tế.*
Nơi tồn tại hàng trăm ngọn núi lửa với sức mạnh kinh hoàng. Điển hình nhất là núi Phú Sĩ biểu tượng mãnh liệt cho du lịch Nhật Bản. 




Nền kiến trúc nhật bản đã trường tồn hơn 400 năm, mang đến nhiều điểm huyền bí, cổ kính mà các du khách nước ngoài muốn được khám phá như  đền Daigoji, công viên Jigokudani, vườn Karachi Fuji…bên cạnh những tưởng đài cổ kính như vậy thì nhật bản cũng mang một sắc thái lãng mạn, thơ mộng với hình ảnh của loài hoa anh đào nở rộ mỗi năm.
Du lịch Nhật Bản vào mùa hoa anh đào và mùa thu, 2 mùa đón tiếp một lượng lớn khách du lịch đổ dồn về đây cũng chính là thời điểm du học sinh sẽ được trải nghiệm tại nơi đây.
Du lịch Nhật Bản không quá tốn kém phù hợp với túi tiền du học sinh.
Catiedu sẽ giúp bạn thực hiện ước mơ học tập và trải nghiệm tại nơi đây với chương trình du học Nhật Bản nhé! Miễn phí tư vấn Hồ sơ. Tỷ lệ Đỗ Visa cao. Học tập và Sinh hoạt tại KTX "xịn xò" Học tập tại Top 30 trường hàng đầu Nhật Bản. Cam kết giới thiệu Việc làm thêm. Có Văn phòng Tại Nhật Bản. Dịch vụ Chuyên nghiệp. Cộng đồng DHS đông đảo. Hỗ trợ 24/7 tại Cati.edu.vn
*HỌC VIỆN ĐÀO TẠO TRỰC TUYẾN CATIEDU*
 0838.068.068 - 0777.255.777 - 0943.11.33.11





 Lợi ích đăng kí xét tuyển cao đẳng trực tuyến.


----------

